# DVDs for young learners of string instruments



## PatF (Dec 13, 2010)

I'd be glad of suggestions for DVDs as presents for 2 of my grandchildren:
Boy of 12, learning the cello.
Girl of 10 learning the violin.
Both are serious about music, but as still young, not ready for anything too heavy.
I already sent them a DVD of the Freiburg ensemble playing the Brandenburgs.
I'm very happy that they're so keen, at their age I had to be bullied into practising the piano!


----------

